# ring sport?



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the difference in Sch. and Ring sport? And why are their no posts in the ring sport sections?? 

Just curious.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.ringsport.org/what_is.php

Clubs are few and far between:
http://www.ringsport.org/clublist.php

Ring sport has no tracking, more agility type exercises, still has protection and obedience. Schutzhund is tracking, obed and protection. More clubs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Then you also have mondioring as well. 

http://www.usmondioring.org/USMRAclubs.html#pgtop

http://www.usmondioring.org/index.html#pgtop


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I wish some or any of the ring sports would get more popular.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know!!! Hardy has done the Sc3 stuff so many times in training, etc that he's bored with it. Would've been nice to have been able to do other stuff with him when he was younger.


----------

